# "expired" yogurt -- how long is safe?



## Denvergirlie (Oct 22, 2005)

So found a bunch of yogurt hiding in back of the fridge.

2 qty - 28 oz Brown Cow yogurt - best buy date 11-11-09. Brand new, never opened, looks fine.

Still safe? Should I only use it in a cooked recipe? Or can we make smoothies with it?

thoughts? feedback?


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

I admit that I've used yoghurt after it's expiry date - but only a day or so later. Almost 2 months? I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I've used yogurt that old....I smell/taste it for funky-ness (I find bad yogurt to be VERY funky) and then proceed. I would think cooking it would be totally fine. But I am totally a use after expired kinda person


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I've used yogurt that old....I smell/taste it for funky-ness (I find bad yogurt to be VERY funky) and then proceed. I would think cooking it would be totally fine. But I am totally a use after expired kinda person










same here.


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

smell it and taste it. and be sure to look through it for mold chunks otherwise eat up!









one time I ate some old yogurt an it tasted just fine until I realized the chunks of mold in my mouth! ewwww! I didn't eat yogurt for a long while after that!


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Smell it and if it's still white, it should be fine. If it's tinged pink or orange, toss it.


----------



## treemom2 (Oct 1, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone_kneegrabber* 
I've used yogurt that old....I smell/taste it for funky-ness (I find bad yogurt to be VERY funky) and then proceed. I would think cooking it would be totally fine. But I am totally a use after expired kinda person










Quote:


Originally Posted by *cristeen* 
Smell it and if it's still white, it should be fine. If it's tinged pink or orange, toss it.

Both of these







I also look on the lid because sometimes mold is on the lid but not noticeable on the product yet.


----------

